# Just another cliche



## Firemajic (Jan 6, 2017)

*Don't give me the same old cliché 
thrill me with clever wordplay
don't write about how love
is like the wings of a dove
please give me something unique

Don't rhyme like a drunk Dr. Seuss 
and I don't want to read "Mother Goose"
don't write about how love
is like a rainbow above
please give me something unique

Don't you dare try to emulate Poe
or any of the great masters of old
don't write about love
and how your heart fits like a glove
please give me something unique

Don't be a Wimp keep it real
be courageous and write what you feel
don't write about love
that's something I'm so sick of
PLEASE give me something unique... 
*


----------



## ned (Jan 6, 2017)

ha! - this is terrific - you legitimately use the oldest cliches in the book.
now, none of us dare use them - ever again!

my twisted humour wants to end the poem-
PLEASE give me something...
original. .............(but very subjective)

a great, fun idea - well wrought
Ned


----------



## PiP (Jan 6, 2017)

Love it, Juls!

the only feedback I can offer for such a witty poem is maybe a slight change to this *that's something I'm **so sick of**

to
that's something I'm tired of

**that's something I'm  bored of*


----------



## Firemajic (Jan 6, 2017)

ned said:


> ha! - this is terrific - you legitimately use the oldest cliches in the book.
> now, none of us dare use them - ever again!
> 
> my twisted humour wants to end the poem-
> ...





ned... you would never be so declassee
as to trip and use a a cliché
your poetry thrills
because of your amazing skills
you imagery gives me the chills...


----------



## Firemajic (Jan 6, 2017)

PiP said:


> Love it, Juls!
> 
> the only feedback I can offer for such a witty poem is maybe a slight change to this *that's something I'm **so sick of**
> 
> ...





OOOh... I see, yeah... too much alliteration?


----------



## PiP (Jan 6, 2017)

Too cliched


----------



## Absolem (Jan 6, 2017)

I like the ' I'm so sick of line. Interesting scheme. Topics something different but the scheme was solid.


----------



## Firemajic (Jan 6, 2017)

PiP said:


> To cliched





LMAO!!!! I see.... touché.... hahaaaa... I will work on it... put your pointy stick away...  



Absolem said:


> I like the ' I'm so sick of line. Interesting scheme. Topics something different but the scheme was solid.




') would you say the topic is... unique? lol.... anyway, thank you...


----------



## SilverMoon (Jan 7, 2017)

This poem is as good as gold because I detest clichés and I'd give an arm and a leg to write a poem like this.

A little, honest to God, story. One day when I was feeling blue this person, who had a remarkable command of the English Language, said to me
"Chin up and keep a stiff upper lip". I said "I will not. If it rains I would surely drown". I was at my wit's end and never spoke with this person again.

Oh, please write another one! Got a good laugh.


----------



## Firemajic (Jan 9, 2017)

LOL.... yeah, love THAT one... it always makes my problems SOOOOOO much better when someone tells me to "keep a stiff upper lip" ... or when they say "things could be so much worse"... that one will send me into a mental scream... Thank you for your charming comments...


----------



## SilverMoon (Jan 10, 2017)

And this advice all in one sentence. One wretched breath. Yes, THAT is the worst! And imagine how unappealing it would look all look like


----------



## Bard_Daniel (Jan 12, 2017)

Great stuff Julia! Your voice shone through on this one. Well worth the read!


----------



## Firemajic (Jan 13, 2017)

danielstj said:


> Great stuff Julia! Your voice shone through on this one. Well worth the read!




Thank you, Daniel...


----------



## JustRob (Jan 16, 2017)

So you think that clichés should be tried and bested? Well, a rose by any open drain would smell of street. 

Perhaps there's a good reason why we still use the old favourites.


----------



## Firemajic (Jan 16, 2017)

JustRob said:


> So you think that clichés should be tried and bested? Well, a rose by any open drain would smell of street.
> 
> Perhaps there's a good reason why we still use the old favourites.




Hello, Rob... Poetry is all about personal expression, Sure it has all been said and written about... there isn't anything we could pen a poem about that has not already been said, BUT... we can try to say it different, make it unique to our experiences, and in my defense, I was talking about love poems... If I read another poem about " her eyes sparkled like diamonds" or " love is like fire, my heat's desire" or 'love is like a rose"... I will seriously get nauseous .... Not all clichés are bad, I collect clichés and I am guilty of trotting them out and showing them off... hahaa.... anyway, thank you so much for reading and offering your charming POV... 

Oh, the cliché that turns me into a real psycho... "Everything happens for a reason" I had a nervous breakdown from hearing that at my mom's funeral.... she was killed in a wreck... I still don't know the "reason" and I still want to vomit when I hear that cliché....


----------



## JustRob (Jan 16, 2017)

Firemajic said:


> Oh, the cliché that turns me into a real psycho... "Everything happens for a reason" I had a nervous breakdown from hearing that at my mom's funeral.... she was killed in a wreck... I still don't know the "reason" and I still want to vomit when I hear that cliché....



I'm truly sorry for you. Yes, unfortunately some things in life seem to be so unreasonable. Perhaps everything that happens is rational, but some things we would prefer to be strictly rationed. Are we talking about clichés or platitudes though? Sometimes a muck-filled platitude like that can lay an egg right in one's lap. Humour is always a refuge though. I would be lost without it.


----------



## Firemajic (Jan 16, 2017)

JustRob said:


> I'm truly sorry for you. Yes, unfortunately some things in life seem to be so unreasonable. Perhaps everything that happens is rational, but some things we would prefer to be strictly rationed.**** Are we talking about clichés or platitudes though?***** Sometimes a muck-filled platitude like that can lay an egg right in one's lap. Humour is always a refuge though. I would be lost without it.




Rob, thank you for your kind words, I appreciate....

OOOops, while looking for clichés, I unknowingly stumbled on a platitude... You are absolutely right...


----------



## CrimsonAngel223 (Jan 16, 2017)

Cliche fo lyfe!


----------

